# S5-110 Eprom-Inhalt interpretieren



## Cisdur (12 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe heute endlich mal eine S5-110 kennengelernt. Sie ist in eine CNC-Maschine der Firma Reiden eingebaut. Diese Maschine zeigt keine Funktionalität. Deswegen wollte ich mich schlau machen, was die CPU verbirgt. Leider ist das nicht einfach. 
Gibt es jemand, der mir die Bin-Datei aus dem EPROM in interpretierbare Hieroglyphen umsetzt?
Ich habe leider keine Gerätschaften mehr mit dem ich das realisieren kann.

Gruß aus dem Wiesental


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2010)

*Sag doch mal ein paar MLFB-Nummern ..*

Hallo,



			
				Cisdur schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute endlich mal eine S5-110 kennengelernt



Wenn es sich um eine S5-110S handelt, dann vergess bitte was ich nachfolgend schreiben werde und überspringe den Rest dieses Beitrags.

if CPU = 110S then Goto : Ende

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Bekannstschaft ...

Als Gerätschaft brauchst Du dafür eine PG-Anschaltung vom Typ 6ES5 500-xxx mit entsprechendem Kabel zur 48-poligen Parallelschnittstelle zu einem PG 630, PG 631 oder PG 670 ...

Ich weiss zwar, wo man das heute noch tage - oder wochenweise mieten kann, aber vergess es besser ... Ich krieg das mit den entsprechenden Gerätschaften noch gebacken, aber wahrscheinlich wird das teurer als ein Umbau auf S7.
Exit
Ende : Das Teil S5-110S kann man auch heute noch mit einem PG/Notebook und der entsprechenden Software/Hardware bearbeiten, da es ähnlich wie eine S5-150U zu handeln ist. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cisdur (13 März 2010)

*Eprom ausgelesen*

Hallo Question_mark,

ich habe das Eprom ausgelesen und mir würde es ja genügen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich das lesen kann.
Die Konstellation ist einfach doof:
- Da kauft der Kunde eine alte CNC von Reiden, dann funktioniert die Heidenhainsteuerung nicht. Dann reparieren wir die Heidenhain tnc 145. Dann läuft die Anlage nicht. Keiner kennt die Zusammenhänge mehr, bei Reiden hält man sich auch bedeckt. Und das tolle ist diese Blackbox von SPS.
Ich will ja nichts verändern - bloss wissen wie die Verknüpfungen sind.

Gruß
Cisdur


----------



## Blockmove (13 März 2010)

Mit dem Eprom-Inhalt wird wohl kaum jemand was anfangen können.
Wie schon beschrieben kannst du mit PG630 / PG670 das Eprom lesen und einen Ausdruck des SPS-Programms erstellen.
Für PG675 gab es auch mal ein Programm um das 110A-Format zu lesen und nach Step5 zu wandeln.

Aber ob sich die Mühe lohnt?
Die 110er-Steuerungen waren strohdumm.
Eigentlich müsstest du doch aus dem Hardware-Plan beinahe schon die Funktionen ersehen können.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## gravieren (13 März 2010)

Hi




> Heidenhain tnc 145


Dann ist da nicht so viel "Inteligenz" in der SPS notwendig.


Ich empfehle dir ersetze die Step5 durch z.b. eine S7 313C oder so.

Wie schon die Kollegen sagten dürfte es KEINE so grosse Sache werden.


Gruss


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 März 2010)

In unsere S5-Programmiersoftware ACCON-PG haben wir in grauer Vorzeit einen Im- und Export für das Intel-Hexformat eingebaut. Hast du die Datei nur binär oder auch bereits im Intel-Hexformat? Was hat Dein Eprommer ausgespuckt bzw. was kann er alles ausspucken?
Ansonsten kannst Du mir die Binärdatei mal zuschicken und ich schau, ob wir das kurzerhand hinbekommen. Komme allerdings erst ab Dienstag dazu.


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2010)

*Na dann eben nochmal*

Hallo,



			
				Cisdur schrieb:
			
		

> und mir würde es ja genügen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich das lesen kann.



Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, wäre es wichtig zu wissen, um welche S5-110 es sich bei Dir handelt. Also 110A oder 110S ???

Der Unterschied ist eben gewaltig, solange wir das nicht wissen sind alle Aussagen nur Spekulation ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

